# Wie lange komme ich mit folgender Hardware aus ....



## Orcgazm (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen ! 

Da ja die games der zukunft ummer anspruchsvoller werden wollte ich mal mein aktuelles system in die runde werfen ! Und nein damit will ich nicht posen sondern ich will lediglich einen rat oder ein tipp haben wie lange ich mit dieser hardware was anspruchsvolle games betrifft auskomme ! Könnte ja sein das dies oder das nicht zukunftssicher genug is  

Hier meine Komponenten,

CPU: Intel i7 4770 3,40ghz up to 3,90
RAM: 16gb 1600 Crucial
Mainboard: Asrock Z97 pro 3
Grafikkarte : Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 Windforce 
OS : Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2015)

PCGamer-Regel #1:

Hardware ist _*niemals *_zukunftssicher. 

Allerdings hängt es stark vom jeweiligen Anspruch ab. Willst Du immer alles auf Maximum bei 60fps+ zocken können? Dann solltest Du Dich auf einen jährlichen Upgrade-Zyklus einstellen.
Spielen konstante 60fps und Ultragrafik keine große Rolle - dann reicht's wohl für ein paar Jahre.


----------



## svd (19. Februar 2015)

Ich rechne immer so, Pi mal Daumen, dass du für jede ausgegebene 100€ für eine aktuelle Intel CPU Generation, ca. 3 Jahre auskommst.
Bei Grafikkarten sind's ca. zwei Jahre pro 100€. 

Im letzten Drittel dieser Zeiten wünscht du dir aber schon mehr Power oder must ggfs Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Orcgazm (19. Februar 2015)

Naja es geht mir jetzt nicht darum immer das beste vom besten zu haben sondern das ich einfach Games wie AC: Victory z.b. auf zumindest high details flüssig spielen kann , genauso wie GTA 5 ! Ewig wird er nicht halten das is mir schon klar  Wobei ich ultra grafik natürlich bevorzuge solang es meine Graka packt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

Also, ich sag mal so: der PC ist absolut Top, da geht es kaum besser, außer man gibt deutlich mehr aus. Wenn der PC länger "halten" soll, also merkbar stärker sein soll, müsstest du direkt 200€ drauflegen für eine Grafikkarte, die wirklich nennenswert besser ist (GTX 980), oder ca 150-200€ für eine CPU, die VIELLEICHT länger halt (Sockel 2011-3 mit nem core i7-5820k, der sechs Kerne und 12 Threads hat statt vier Kerne und 8 Threads wie der core i7 - aber die CPU ist 80-100€ teurer UND das billigste passende Board kostet auch 100€ mehr als das ASRock Z97 Pro3)

Da lohnt es sich also nicht, noch mehr auszugeben, auch da Deine Zusammenstellung eben so oder so schon absolute Oberklasse ist. Daher ist Deine Zusammenstellung schon das Optimum fürs Geld. Und wenn DAS mal nicht mehr von der Leistung her reicht, wäre ein Neukauf (bzw. vermutlich reicht eine neue Grafikarte in 2-3 Jahren schon völlig aus, damit der PC wieder Top ist) viel cleverer, als jetzt schon mehr auszugeben. 

Noch besser bei Preis-Leistung wäre es, wenn du bei der Grafikkarte die kaum schwächere AMD R9 290 nimmst, die aber dafür ein gutes Stück mehr Strom verbraucht, aber vor allem: bei der CPU einen Xeon 1230v3 oder 1231v3, denn der ist quasi ein core i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und c.a 50€ günstiger. Nebenbei: das Z97-Board nutzt Dir beim i7-4770 nichts, denn das Board wäre zum Übertakten gedacht, die CPU aber nicht - dafür wäre ein 4770k oder 4790k nötig, die sind aber dann wiederum teurer. Da das Board aber eines des günstigsten Z97-Boards ist, kannst du es trotzdem nehmen. Alternativ: ein Board mit H97 für 75-90€ nehmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich sag mal so: der PC ist absolut Top, da geht es kaum besser, außer man gibt deutlich mehr aus. Wenn der PC länger "halten" soll, also merkbar stärker sein soll, müsstest du direkt 200€ drauflegen für eine Grafikkarte, die wirklich nennenswert besser ist (GTX 980), oder ca 150-200€ für eine CPU, die VIELLEICHT länger halt (Sockel 2011-3 mit nem core i7-5820k, der sechs Kerne und 12 Threads hat statt vier Kerne und 8 Threads wie der core i7 - aber die CPU ist 80-100€ teurer UND das billigste passende Board kostet auch 100€ mehr als das ASRock Z97 Pro3)



Ich würde die GTX 980 nicht unbedingt empfehlen, vom P/L-Verhältnis ist die *imho* zu schlecht (für den Umstand, dass sie eigentlich nur eine gehobene "Mittelklasse"karte ist). Wer aktuell schon eine 4GB-Karte besitzt, sollte sich das Aufrüsten sparen, ansonsten ist die GTX 970 trotz eigentlich nur 3,5 GB (plus "verkrüppelten" 500MB) nach wie vor die beste Wahl. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die VRAM-Anforderungen in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren ansteigen und schon 2016/2017 eher Karten mit 6-8 GB dann Standard (Mittelklasse) werden.

Bei einer CPU würde ich aktuell ebenfalls nicht zuviel investieren wollen, da bereits ab August/September mit Skylake eine neue Architektur/neuer Sockel ins Haus steht. Klar sollte man Marketingaussagen nicht blind Glauben schenken, aber angeblich soll der Leistungssprung ja ähnlich groß ausfallen, wie damals von den Core-2-Duos auf die Core-i-Reihe.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2015)

Früher hat sich ja die CPU-Leistung aller 2 Jahre verdoppelt (im Schnitt) denke mal, daß jetzt nach der Plateauphase mal wieder ein größerer Sprung anstehen könnte. Auch mit den 6-8 GB-Karten wird das wohl doch ziemlich bald Standard sein.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde die GTX 980 nicht unbedingt empfehlen,


 Genau DAS hab ich ja auch gesagt, oder klang meine Erklärung wie "hey, mach das!!!"  ?  ^^  Iich dachte, es wäre klar rauszuhören, dass die 200-250€ Aufpreis IMO völliger Käse sind    




> Bei einer CPU würde ich aktuell ebenfalls nicht zuviel investieren wollen, da bereits ab August/September mit Skylake eine neue Architektur/neuer Sockel ins Haus steht.


 also, nur WEIL in nem halben Jahr vlt. was besseres kommt HEUTE nicht viel zu investieren, halte ich für falsch. Denn wenn man nicht grad nur ne 100€-CPU holt, wird die CPU ohnehin so lange halten, dass man erst dann was neues braucht, wenn es ohnehin schon längst nen neuen Sockel gibt, egal ob in 6 oder 12 oder erst in 18 Monaten     Aber wirklich SEHR viel, also vom Xeon oder i7-4770 aus gesehen dann nochmal 200-300€ mehr ausgeben, DAS halte ich auch für Quatsch, das meinst du ja sicher mit "zuviel".  Aber auch hier finde ich es dann völlig egal, ob nun in 6, 12 oder 24 Monaten ein neuer Sockel ansteht, der vlt. mehr Leistung pro Euro bringt: der Aufpreis lohnt so oder so nicht, egal ob morgen oder erst in 3 Jahren der nächste Sockel erscheint. 



> Klar sollte man Marketingaussagen nicht blind Glauben schenken, aber angeblich soll der Leistungssprung ja ähnlich groß ausfallen, wie damals von den Core-2-Duos auf die Core-i-Reihe.


 Naja, der Sprung auf die ersten Core i war aber nicht so besonders, außer bei den GANZ teuren CPUs, die aber damals nun echt niemand brauchte mit etwas Verstand in der Birne...  aber zB der Core i7-750 war nur 10-15%, manchmal 20% schneller als ein Q9500 oder AMD X4 965, kostete 2010 so um die 160-170€, der X4 965 aber nur 120-130€...  und die kleineren core i3 und die i5 mit 600er-Serie waren sogar langsamer als der Q9500 / X4 965.  Somit wäre mit der nächsten Generation der Intel-CPUs der Sprung auch nur ähnlich wie von Sockel 1155 auf 1150.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2015)

nja, September ist noch ein weilchen hin, da zu Warten ist eher so Mittelprächtig
Eher lohnt sich das dann eher wenn man im August ein neues System plant


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2015)

Und sonst... ich hatte das Warten ja satt und hab mir letztens eine SandyBridge Übergangslösung für kleines Geld geholt.

Wenn die Skylake Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt oder "refreshed" worden und die B3 Revisionen der Mainboards draußen sind (),
guck ich halt wieder, ob's da was Lohnenswertes gibbet.

edit: BTT: Und jetzt, wo die Konsolen bei Viermodulern angekommen sind, wird die CPU wohl wieder ne Zeitlang unwichtig, 
vor allem, wenn eh schon ein Acht-Threader verbaut ist. Der kann ja höchstens nur von suboptimalen Ports gebremst werden.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2015)

Das kommt ja noch "erschwerend" dazu: da fast jedes Game im Kern für die Konsolen-CPUs nicht "zu viel" sein darf, werden die Games auf längere Sicht bei der CPU keine großen Anforderungssprünge mehr machen.  Für den PC spielt dann eher die Grafikleistung eine Rolle, den das Spiel "schöner" aussehen lassen kostet halt viel eher GPU- als CPU-Power. 

Das war ja mit der PS3 / Xbox 360 auch so:  die ersten und somit auch sehr alten Quadcores für den Sockel 775 oder AMD AM3 kamen ein wenig nach der PS3 raus, so ca 2007, und die konnte man sehr gut bis vor kurzem noch nutzen (und je nach Anspruch kann man es sogar immer noch), also selbst wenn man erst 2008/09/10 auf nen Q9400 oder X4 965 oder so umgestiegen ist, konnte man die CPU also über 5 Jahre lang nutzen. Und das waren CPUs, die damals auch nicht teure "high-End"-Modelle waren, sondern sehr erschwinglich. 

 Vor Release der PS3 war es wiederum so, dass du wirklich alle 2-3 Jahre spätestens eine neue CPU kaufen musstest, wenn du zuvor nicht irre viel Geld ausgegeben hattest, weil die Games sich damals eher daran orientierten, was die jeweils aktuellsten Mittelklasse-CPUs können. Aber dank des Booms der Konsolen gab es für die PC-Versionen ca 5-6 Jahre keine großen Steigerungen bei der CPU-Anforderung bis vor kurzem, wo dann eben die neue Konsolengeneration rauskam. Aber immer noch werden die meisten Games ja AUCH noch für PS3 und/oder Xbox 360 rausgebracht...


----------



## Orcgazm (22. Februar 2015)

So ich habe mir dieses obengenannte system zugelegt ! 

Läuft alles tutti und jedes spiel auf max. details !  

Nur eines beunruhigt mich ein bischen .... is es normal das die GraKa. beim zocken so laut wird ? Das sie heisser wird is mir klar aber so extrem laut ? Die Temp liegt so zwischen 60-65 grad bei AC: Unity auf ultra. 

Und was mich wundert .... der 4770 läuft mit dem boxed kühler super ! 50 grad ca beim zocken . Reicht also anscheinend völlig aus ohne anderen Kühler.


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

Naja, Gigabyte legt idR mehr Augenmerk auf niedrige Temperatur, weshalb die Lüfter auf den WindForce Karten normal schneller, also lauter, laufen.
In Programmen wie zB dem "MSI Afterburner" kannst du aber eine eigene Lüfterkurve einstellen, also selbst bestimmen, wie schnell die Lüfter beim
Erreichen einer gewählten Temperatur aufdrehen.

Und ja, Intel Boxed Kühler sind nicht schlecht. Nur halt nichts für Übertakter und Silent PCs.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2015)

Du kannst problemlos die Lüfter selber was runterregeln, denn es ist nicht nötig, dass die Karte "nur" 65 Grad hat - d.h. wenn die Lüfter aktuell mit zB 70% drehen, nur DAMIT die Karte keine 70 Grad warm wird, dann ist das übertrieben. Stell die Lüfterkurve einfach mal so, dass du bis zB 80 Grad nur 40% Drehzahl hast und es erst dann langsam ansteigt. Es kann gut sein, dass es mit 40% auch bei Last nie über 80 Grad geht. ich hatte mal eine AMD 7950 von Gigabyte, da war es so, dass die ab 60 Grad mit 50% drehte, und das war klar hörbar. Dann hab ich die einfach so eingestellt, dass sie bis 75 Grad bei 40% bleibt und dann langsam ansteigt, und die Karte wurde dann nur ganz ganz selten mal knapp über 75 Grad warm, so dass sie praktisch nie zu hören war. 

Mit dem MSI-Afterburner kannst du die Kurve selber einstellen und das als Profil speicher. Du musst du dann halt nur nach jedem Windows-Booten kurz das Profil laden, das du erstellt hast.


----------

